# Avricoste Spirotechnique French Military Diver



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

It's been some time since I got a military watch.Just got this last week Avricoste Spirotechnique 200mm Diver that was issued to French Navy Diver's.It has a ETA 2824 25 jewel movement.Has the issue number's on the back some times they come with decom paper's this one did not I got it of a long time member from the MWR forum and he said it the real deal plus they jump on fake's over there.Well here are the photo's.























































It came with a nato I just put this bracelet on it.


----------

